

Mystery of Prince Rupert's Drop at 130,000 fps - choult
http://richannel.org/mystery-of-prince-ruperts-drop-at-130000-fps

======
joshuagross
Slow-mo exploding things for the win. Also this is a super good, interesting
explanation of nothing I never would have cared about before.

------
AmVess
Well, that's pretty damned cool.

